# Largest Audi Centre in the World!



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

A mega Audi showroom and service centre has opened today in West London. Well worth taking a visit if you come down to London. 

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/about ... _audi.html


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

that does that mean there guna give the biggest disocunts??? 

dave


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

Gordon B said:


> Well worth taking a visit if you come down to London


Have you been already? ...or do you work there? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I work just down the road from it.
Not bad, only a year late in opening!!!

Build week problems again no doubt and then when they PDI'd it, turned out it was built without LEDs so they had to retro fit them.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Biggest shop with the biggest bunch of wankers, worst dealers I have ever known


----------



## d0mokun (Jul 27, 2009)

Silly question? Maybe. But here I go anyway:

If it's the largest Audi centre, does that mean that they are more likely to stock parts than the smaller dealerships? So for example, I had to wait a few days for some mats- would that _in theory_ occur if I were to go to the big centre?


----------



## Enzo (Jul 27, 2009)

Size isn't everything or so they say. :wink:

Give me a smaller dealer who knows you personally any day of the week.

Still, it's an impressive sight and I've been watching it go up over the past year or so on my commute home back out along the Westway/M4.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

robokn said:


> Biggest shop with the biggest bunch of wankers, worst dealers I have ever known


Hey they have only been open 1 day.
I am sure they are gonna be better than the other dealerships that so many people dislike :?

7 floors, 37 new and 80 used Audis on display.
Aluminium body repair facilities.
The Audi shop with lots of merchandise.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gordon B said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest shop with the biggest bunch of wankers, worst dealers I have ever known
> ...


I doubt it - its probably owned by another faceless dealer group thats all about process and could not give a monkey's about customer service.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So par for the course with the majority of Audi dealers then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enzo (Jul 27, 2009)

Gordon B said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest shop with the biggest bunch of wankers, worst dealers I have ever known
> ...


It's a new building not a new dealership. Still the same old West London Audi (Sytner) outfit.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> So par for the course with the majority of Audi dealers then! :lol: :lol:


My thoughts too but you said it.

They are all totally useless and dont deserve to be in business.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Enzo said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


So does this mean they'll be closing the old building on the A4? I actually work across the road from it, so it was pretty handy... The new building isn't far though. Very impressive from the outside. Might go for a look around some time.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

[/quote]
It's a new building not a new dealership. Still the same old West London Audi (Sytner) outfit.[/quote]
So does this mean they'll be closing the old building on the A4? I actually work across the road from it, so it was pretty handy... The new building isn't far though. Very impressive from the outside. Might go for a look around some time.[/quote]
I hope you dont chop that 545i in for an Audi????


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> I hope you dont chop that 545i in for an Audi????


No old Audis in my price range that would tempt me away from the E60 at the moment. To be honest, apart from the TT I'm not a fan of Audis in general.

Plenty of other German metal that I'd like to own though...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

The classic cars on the 4th floor looked nice when I drove past twice yesterday. But I could have done without the 2mile tailback each way because so many people were looking at the building. And it's no joke. Seriously, when travelling into london in the morning we slowed before we got there, and sped up just as we passed (while watching everyone forming a lovely queue on the other side). Then the same again on the way out. No unusual traffic volumes for a Sunday or anything - just the swanky new dealers fault.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

IIRC, before this place opened up, Glasgow Audi was the biggest Audi Dealer.

If the standard of service from Glasgow Audi is anything to go by, the customer service from this new place will be nothing less than appalling!


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

d0mokun said:


> Silly question? Maybe. But here I go anyway:
> 
> If it's the largest Audi centre, does that mean that they are more likely to stock parts than the smaller dealerships? So for example, I had to wait a few days for some mats- would that _in theory_ occur if I were to go to the big centre?


Yep - apparently they're going to sell TTS look-alike kits for standard TT's at knock down prices too...... :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Customer service.....but you own a Audi?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

robokn said:


> Biggest shop with the biggest bunch of wankers, worst dealers I have ever known


Rob, when a very similar flagship dealer facility was opened in Sydney a few months ago all the employees were given iPhones on which to store their TTRS sountracks and so they could retrain with Audi's training video as often as they felt necessary.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey they have only been open 1 day.
I am sure they are gonna be better than the other dealerships that so many people dislike :?

7 floors, 37 new and 80 used Audis on display.
Aluminium body repair facilities.
The Audi shop with lots of merchandise.[/quote]
I doubt it - its probably owned by another faceless dealer group thats all about process and could not give a monkey's about customer service.[/quote]

Customer service.....but you own a Audi?[/quote]
Yes, I own an Audi, so I know how dreadful the customer service is - both from the manufacturer and the dealer.

I will never buy one again.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> I will never buy one again.


Why not?
My TTS has convinced me to buy an R8 and perhaps to replace the TTS with the speculated R4.

Get used to poor VAG service and live with it.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Because I dont enjoy the car, its had several problems and both the dealers and Audi have been worse than useless.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Senator said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never buy one again.
> ...


I hear yer Larry ...










:wink: Mark


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> Because I dont enjoy the car, its had several problems and both the dealers and Audi have been worse than useless.


Apart from the sagging leather seats, what other problems have you had?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gordon B said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Because I dont enjoy the car, its had several problems and both the dealers and Audi have been worse than useless.
> ...


The drivers airbag had to be replaced as the steering wheel moulding was under stress from the airbag and could have gone off.
The steering wheel controls shorted and had to be replaced.
The paint on the front bumper has faded but Audi will only sanction polishing rather than a respray.
Various rattles from the boot area.

The dealers are so useless, it took them 5 days to complete the work mentioned above, even though some of the work was cosmetic.

Its simply dreadful.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

7 floors? I'm surprised they haven't had to let out any of the space - perhaps share with a VW dealers - considering the change in economic conditions since they started the build. I wonder if Audi UK / Gmbh chipped in because of the heritage exhibition.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, two of the floors are underground!
Not sure who helped finance it


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> Gordon B said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


Sounds like you got a bit of a lemon there! I wonder what the build week was and whether other people had the same problem.
Suprised it passed the pre-delivery inspection.
Even so, it looks like they did sort most things out in the end for you. 
We have two Mk2 TTs in the family, and both seem to be OK so far 8) , maybe you were just a bit unlucky. :-|

What are you thinking of trading it in for?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The dealer did what they could to sort things out, but they were restricted by Audi UK not sanctioning warranty repairs as the faults were not deemed bad enough!!

I am thinking about the new Z4 as a replacement.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about a TTOC visit. Got to be worth a write up for the club mag.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

So it it's the biggest dealer does that mean they'll have the biggest prices? Someone has to pay for all that steel, glass and fibreglass cladding

Who's up for firing some paintball pellets at the top floor windows from the carriageway?

Only joking, I'd never condone such antics. Don't try it, kids. :wink:


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Living close to Mercedez Benz world in Weybridge, that Audi dealership doesn't look anywhere near as impressive...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

MB World isn't a dealership though, is it? I thought it was a 'driving experience' and corporate event type place?


----------

